# Removed dri and gl; Can't upgrade



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 4, 2013)

In /usr/ports/UPDATING, for 9/29, it says libGL and dri have been updated to 9.1 and both must be removed before updating with `portmaster -a`. I do as instructed but, first, alsa-plugin complained about a corrupted line and then py-gimp complained it couldn't find GTK+ and there is no X.

A little help here, please.

Sorry I'm brief. I should know better than to do these things while waiting to go to work and now I have to rush out the door.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually it says a little more than that, though I admit it is a bit cryptic (to me at least):


```
The graphics/libGL, graphics/dri and related MESA ports have been
  updated to 9.1 [U]when compiled with WITH_NEW_XORG= set[/U].  It is necessary
  to remove the old versions of both ports before updating.
```
Although a bit cryptic I picked this up that the MESA ports have been updated to 9.1 but only under the condition that WITH_NEW_XORG is set. So if you didn't use this setting these instructions probably don't apply to you.

My advice at this time would be to utilize `# portmaster --check-depends` and repair the damage by satisfying the now unresolved dependencies. At least that gets you back to a status quo type situation.

What to do next though heavily depends on your environment. For starters; do you have the previously mentioned flag set?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, I saw that and I do have it set. 

I was going to reinstall alsa-plugins, since it reported a 'corrupt line', but I'm not sure how much that would help. You reminded me I should be using `#portmaster --check-depends`. Unfortunately, I can't work on this till I get home later this afternoon.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 5, 2013)

So this is what I did to fix this. 

The error reported to me when I tried to start openbox was that pixman was not installed, even though it was. I had updated pixman by itself right before my problems started. I was presuming that doing a `portmaster -a` would also reinstall dri, which is a silly presumption I guess, but the UPDATING instructions didn't say it was necessary. So I installed dri and then did a `portmaster -a` and all is now well.


----------

